# Little Lagoon Pass??



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I want to put my kayak in at the Little Lagoon Pass. Can I expect to catch any Mackerel? If so, mostly Spanish? What is the best thing to catch them on? I am leaning toward trolling in my kayak with live pinfish on a steel leader. Any other ways? What else can I catch near the small pass?


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

i use a yozuri jerk bait out in front of the pass and also a mirrodine to catch the spanish...also lady fish and trout. in about another month the flounder will move back in there. i use a 4" gulp shrimp to fish for them. every now and then you will even catch a red out there fishing for flounder


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

on top water or a shallow jerk bait? And do you out to ocean side or lagoon side of the pass? Is it safe to exit the lagoon pass to the ocean by myself?


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

shallow jerk bait. i fish the lagoon side. i personally wouldn't go through the pass in a boat because the current is usually ripping pretty hard through that small of a pass and it is really shallow. not sure how a yak would do??? right now the spanish are in the lagoon pretty thick so i would stay on the lagoon side.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks Turbio, I will go Sunday afternoon. I have topwater but will have to go thru my freshwater lures for some jerk baits. What colors work the best? Also, do I need a steel leader?


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

i fish a red and white top water in the morning when it is glassy with pretty good success. my favorite jerk bait i bought at walmart. it is a yozuri with a black top and silver speck belly. it is the biggest yozuri inshore lure they have there. i think it is around $13. you need to go out during low tide, unless you have a depth finder, to see where all the little highs and lows are on the bottom in front of the pass. i usually fish those ledges. good luck to ya.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am just coming down for the weekend an can only fish at certain times so I can't be picky. I am going to put in on the access on the east side of the pass and fish around there. How long is the beach there to drag my kayak to the water? I might go put in at Mo's and fish the bank west till I get to pass and cross over to the south side. Still haven't decided yet.


----------

